# Oculus Rift (Affordable Virtual Realty)



## AphexDreamer (Jan 14, 2013)

The Oculus Rift is the first consumer product to offer affordable virtual realty that doesn't suck! At least so they say. 

Currently you can pre-order a developer version that comes with an SDK and third-party drivers are being created to allow games like Mirrors edge, Portal 2 and more source games the ability to function accurately with this cool new tech. 

Very low latency so that when you turn your head in life it accurately responds in game turning  your players view. 

The Oculus Rift brings a 1280×800 display screen right in front of your eyes complete with stereoscopic 3D making it produce 640×800 per eye for 3D. With a 110 degree diagonal viewing angle its designed to make you feel as though you are actually in the game!

I originally found this out by looking at the Portal 2 news page in steam. This seems extremely promising and I'm really looking forward to it and a reduced price  











http://www.oculusvr.com/


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 14, 2013)

For $300, its pretty amazing. You'd end up paying around 300 for a 3d monitor anyway. These kickstarter projects just spark amazing things. Soon this is what gaming will be all about.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea, I've been watching this and I want one. When I first seen it, John Carmack was showing it off with Doom 3.


----------



## Novulux (Jan 15, 2013)

Already pledged for one back in August, but I wish we didn't have to wait for it to arrive in March to receive our Doom 3: BFG codes, especially since it was originally supposed to be December.


----------

